# Comparing Pianos from Galaxy Instruments and 8DIO



## Thorsten Meyer (Jun 10, 2017)

Comparing different Pianos from Galaxy Instruments with two sampled Steinway pianos from 8DIO.

My findings are that the Galaxy Instruments pianos are very playable. The overall sound of Galaxy II pianos is very moving, you do hear the effort that went into recording those pianos.

Vienna Grand Imperial is powerful, dark, and full-bodied. The 1929 German Baby Grand is cozier, intimate, and has a more singing tone. Galaxy Steinway has the purest sounding tone fits any musical style, many used it for pop and jazz.

The 8DIO pianos come with a different tone and compliment perfect each other. 8Dio's 1928 Legacy Steinway Scoring Piano is dark and warm. 1969 Steinway (Model D) Concert Grand Piano is brighter, lively.

Pianos used:


http://www.galaxy-instruments.com/vintage-d.html (Vintage D)
http://www.galaxy-instruments.com/vienna-grand.html (Vienna Grand)
http://www.galaxy-instruments.com/galaxy-steinway.html (Galaxy Steinway)
http://www.galaxy-instruments.com/1929-german-baby-grand.html (1929 German Baby Grand)
https://8dio.com/instrument/1928-steinway-piano-vst-au-aax-kontakt-instruments-samples/ (1928 Legacy Steinway Scoring Piano)
https://8dio.com/instrument/1969-steinway-piano-vst-au-aax-kontakt-instruments-samples/ (1969 Steinway (Model D) Concert Grand Piano)



Harry in Winter Interpretation by Paul T. McGraw

DAW: Cubase, no additional effects in the box


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 10, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer presents once again no real review, at least for me :(. Again advertising your own psychedelic landscape / photographer videos embedded with random (bad rendered) midi data which doesn´t show any of the capabilities of each of those (imo beautiful) piano libraries.
Sorry to say but those presentations start to let me have a bad taste in my mouth, because they don´t tell the buyer any information about the strongs, flaws, tonal characteristics of the libraries, what is with re or partial pedaling features? What is with different mic position, how do they sound?  I would have shut my mouth but this is going on and on and on. Why you don´t try to make it at least an effort like the other guy and try to make a proper presentation like donbodin or reutunes? Due to all respect to you and I have nothing at all personally against you, but what are you thinking by posting those videos?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 11, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Thorsten Meyer presents once again no real review, at least for me :(. Again advertising for your own landscape / photographer videos embedded with random (bad rendered) midi data which doesn´t show any of the capabilities of each of those (imo beautiful) piano libraries.
> Sorry to say but those presentations start to let me have a bad taste in my mouth, because they don´t tell the buyer any information about their strongs, flaws, tonal characteristics, what is with re or partial pedaling features? What is with different mic position, how do they sound?  I would have shut my mouth but this is going on and on and on. Why you don´t try to make it at least an effort like the other guy and try to make a proper presentation like donbodin or reutunes?


I have to agree with Alexander, with the addition that I suspect an affeliate link soon where one or another of these piano's will be on a supersale...... with some personal benefit for thorsten.

I don't have anything personally against thorstens presence at vi control at all, but his 'reviews' and affeliate links that pop up everywhere seems a mere businesslike approach that in itself can be fair, but not in the sneaky approach thorsten does it.
F.e. you refer to galaxy piano's being very "playable". However none of the piano's you actually played! You use another members midi file. And as far as I can recall from other "reviews" you don't actually play piano very well. So again, no malice intended, but don't just put up a "review" like this, it's rediculous to say it mildly.

Maybe thorsten you actually learn from the various comments on your contributions and change certain behaviours and thus be clear about your actions.


----------

